# Older Craftsman 2stage; how do I add heated grips



## LoonyOne (3 mo ago)

Hello all,
New here. I’m sure this question has been asked over and again, but my hands get COLD snowblowing. I’ve tried some homemade pogie covers and extra layers, as well as the iron powder disposable hand warmers. 
while I can get through the chore with some breaks and such, would like to put this to bed once and for all by installing heated hand warmers. 
My machine model is 247.889550. Through all the searches it seems as though this requires a battery. My machine has the electric start, but only with a wired plug in, no battery. 
Is it feasible to create this upgrade?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Have to wade into which machine that is. May have enough juice to keep the handles warm. 
Post a few pics


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Your engine already seems to have a stator/alternator to power a headlight and/or heated grips










Look for a plug with 2 wires on the side of the engine. By any chance do you see a tag like this?


----------



## LoonyOne (3 mo ago)

Got to be kidding me!!!
I’ve had this for almost 15 years and could have had warm hands all along?
The tag has faced the other way the entire time…🤪


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would still recommend going battery powered heated handle bar warmers if you actually want them to be noticeable. the stator only puts out a/c power and it really doesn't work as good for heating up the handlebars. you are also more likely to just burn the stator converting it to dc to power them. i know that is how i burnt up the stator on my old engine..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Cheap cotton gloves inside a pair of insulated waterproof mittens .... my hands never get cold ...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd check with a voltmeter to see if that red wire is putting out DC. That stator may already have AC and DC output:









Is my machine putting out AC or DC?


Hi I was thinking of installing an LED light to a craftsman 8.5 hp blower but I'm not sure if it is AC or DC coming out on the wire. The engine is Briggs & Stratton model 15A114-0342-E1 and I searched online and see that some sites mention that it is DC. Does that mean that I can wire up a light...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

db130 said:


> I'd check with a voltmeter to see if that red wire is putting out DC. That stator may already have AC and DC


On briggs machines they just have a diode inline so it is not great DC and even then the power output of the stator is not that great. There is a reason most heated handlebars don't work that great. The only time I have had them work good was when I ran them On DC but it also didn't take very long to make the stator fail


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> There is a reason most heated handlebars don't work that great.


They work well on my son's Troy-Bilt (MTD) on the D/C circuit. No issues to date.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> They work well on my son's Troy-Bilt (MTD) on the D/C circuit. No issues to date.


it is likely not running a full D/C like you think it is. it is most likely running on a/c. like i said they may work ok but work way better on full D/C. on D/C they get warm enough that you feel the heat even with gloves on where most machine i have used with heated handlebars require thin or no gloves at all to actually feel the heat. they also take much longer to warm up


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> it is likely not running a full D/C like you think it is. it is most likely running on a/c. like i said they may work ok but work way better on full D/C. on D/C they get warm enough that you feel the heat even with gloves on where most machine i have used with heated handlebars require thin or no gloves at all to actually feel the heat. they also take much longer to warm up


To repeat myself, the grips on the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker work JUST FINE. Hot enough for me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*They make battery powered heated gloves mittens you know. ALOHA!!!!!!*


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

The right way to do this is to check the wattage output of the coil and the wattage of the handlebar heaters. My HS828 had a 50 watt coil - and it powered only the headlight - I think it might have been a 35 watt halogen. I changed it to an LED 20 watt leaving me about 20 watts to play with. My mc has heated grips - 40 watts IIRC, so those would not work. I'd only load the coil to 80% of its total rating - I'd prefer not to replace it.


----------



## LoonyOne (3 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *They make battery powered heated gloves mittens you know. ALOHA!!!!!!*


Honestly I’ve NEVER found a park I’d heated mittens or gloves that work worth a hoot. I layer and layer and layer, just nothing works with my condition is all.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LoonyOne said:


> Honestly I’ve NEVER found a park I’d heated mittens or gloves that work worth a hoot. I layer and layer and layer, just nothing works with my condition is all.


*Do your hands sweat???*


----------



## LoonyOne (3 mo ago)

My hands do sweat undertaker, that is where I’ll layer breathable liners with mild success. I have a mild case of Raynaud’s syndrome and that is where most of the problems begin. burned up my stator so one i get this turd put back together looking for another solution if anyone has further ideas.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

like i already suggested batteries are likely the way to go especially since you have now burnt up the stator. could use drill batteries and voltage regulators to bring the voltage down so you don't burn up the heated handlebars.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

How about electrically heated (battery powered) gloves? Do a google search or look for hunting gloves at Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops.


----------

